# Questions: Big Brake Upgrade for the SE-R



## ryanlucas13 (Jan 14, 2003)

I was wondering about upgrading my se-r to the nx2000 bigger brakes. I would like to know what all I would have to do to make this change. Or do i just need to buy the disks and they will fit right on there. It cant be that easy though. If someone could help me out i would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

for "ad22".

Do the same thing on sr20deforum.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

The SE-R and NX2000 brakes are different. You'll need the calipers and torque brackets, rotors and the pads are different. We sell a NX2000 brake upgrade kit. The kit includes Rebuilt Calipers and Brackets, Cross-Drilled and Slotted Rotors and EBC Greenstuff Pads for $519.45 + shipping. 
The calipers will bolt up to your steering knuckle, you will have to cut down the rotor razor and everything else should go smoothly. I've done this swap on my B14 I noticed a big difference after, but then again I had puny 1.6L brakes.
We are also in the process of developing a brake kit in the rear to convert to Maxima rear disc. They're as big as the NX2000 brakes, mad stopping power.
If you're ready I have the NX2000 Front Brake Kits in stock and ready to ship, lemme know


PEACE
Josh


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

$519.45 + shipping?! I just bought rebuilt calipers with rotors for $200 shipped. Even in a worst case scenario, where are person has to go to Advance Auto parts and pay core charges on the calipers they're going to be about $80-$90 per caliper and about $75 per rotor. So where does that put us? $330 tops? But you can pawn off the AD18VE calipers as cores in most cases, so you stand a good chance of getting the $100 in core charges, back. So chances are, $230. And some of the best pads out there are OEM Nissan pads, which from what I understand are made by Beck Arnley, so you buy them at the parts store for next to nothing. Greenstuff pads are going to eat the rotors up, a person should be using Redstuff if they're going to use EBC pads at all. And about the cross drilled and slotted rotors, unless you're doing autocross that's a waste of money and even if you are, you'd know that they're going to crack. Do yourself a favor, and buy the calipers and rotors at the parts store, along with some cheap pads and order the Crown stainless steel braided lines and some RBF 600 fluid from Mossy Nissan. You'll spend less than $519.45 + shipping , probably around $380 and have plenty of stopping power. The Maxima rear conversion isn't cheap, the Calipers are $70+ and unless you've got cores to give you'll pay more than the calipers for the cores alone, about $150 a pair. Then you use the oversized JDM NX rear rotors that most parts stores don't carry, and unless you want a screwed up bias, you need to use an Altima master cylinder. I'm doing my AD22 upgrade right now with the braided hoses and the RBF fluid for $351, and unless I can do the maxima rear for close to $200 I'm not doing it. Just my honest opinions here. No flame intended.


----------

